# I need a miracle!  Aerocycle Tank Please!!



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 11, 2017)

I know it is a tall order but I am in need of an original Schwinn Aerocycle tank.  Any condition will be considered.  I have made other seemingly impossible requests on here before that have fulfilled by Cabers.  Readies in hand!  Please call/text: 717-554-2176, email: brant@bmgart.com or PM me.

Kindly, Brant Mackley


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 19, 2017)

bump


----------



## 2jakes (Aug 19, 2017)

Check with "Chestnut Hollow".
Peter has been helpful with super rare
items. If he don't have it, he might just
know someone that does.
Although in all the years I've yet seen
an "original" Aerocycle tank for sale by
itself.
Mostly they are offered as complete bikes
and in various stages of conditions.

I had one built out of steel many years ago.
It was $$$$$ but it was perfect.

But you never know....
Good Luck to you!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 19, 2017)

See post #3 of this thread. They are out there! V/r Shawn

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/pics-from-the-nov-2016-cyclone-coasters-swap-meet.99837/


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 19, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> See post #3 of this thread. They are out there! V/r Shawn
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/pics-from-the-nov-2016-cyclone-coasters-swap-meet.99837/



Thanks for digging that up.
My heart gets beating faster again with those pics.
I need to save up more cash for the next one....


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 19, 2017)

2jakes said:


> I had one built out of steel many years ago.
> It was $$$$$ but it was perfect.



Thank you for the information.  I would consider a steel remake as well.



tripple3 said:


> I need to save up more cash for the next one....



Thanks for the pictures Mark!  I have cash ready, in hand should one become available.

Kindly, Brant


----------



## RJWess (Aug 19, 2017)

Who would have thought one of these would show up loose. Hold out for the real thing it will show up.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 4, 2017)

Labor Day bump.


----------



## Phattiremike (Sep 4, 2017)

PM sent


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 20, 2017)

Mid October bumpy.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 23, 2018)

long overdue bump please!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 13, 2018)

bump


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 21, 2018)

thanksgiving bump


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 21, 2018)

I believe jafco makes repops that are really nice!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 21, 2018)

Thanks David, I would gladly buy a repop but I prefer it to be one of the steel examples that have been made.  Some fiberglass examples have been made but I was under the understanding Jim has not made these for sale.  Anyone can please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 22, 2018)

I talked to him recently and said has some for sale


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 19, 2019)

bu p.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 22, 2019)

Bicycle ready and waiting please.


----------

